# olies photos



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok i am starting a thread in conjunction to my flickr account http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ i am going to load any new photos i upload onto this thread, 

please leave comments on flickr if you have a flickr account but if not just leave them here


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

1
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2284588650/
2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2284588026/in/photostream/
3
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2283798719/in/photostream/
4
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2284584718/in/photostream/

thats all for now, am going to try and find out how to get image code of flickr. if you know how please say

-olie


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I have flickr, but don't remember my account info 

You should be able to click the insert image button under Post Reply, paste your URL into the box, and go from there. 

The c0cktails sign was an interesting subject, but a bit blurry. 

I think the second Creole Queen photo with a bit of sky in it is nicer and framed better. Is that thing really those colours? 

The menu again has nice colour, but blurry.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers, its not a real boat, just a display one, it was VERY dark in the restauraunt which caused the how blurry they are, thanks for the opinions though


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

1
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2286475008/
2
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2286473714/in/photostream/
3
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2285685129/in/photostream/
4
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2286471470/in/photostream/
5
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2286470104/in/photostream/


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2288612290/

uploaded some new ones, my fave of the lot is the link


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers for that, am going out today to take some photos so we should have some on here later today


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

*new photos*

ok well i went to my grandparents and took photos in there garden, it was overcast and windy so there not brilliant but please take a look here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

ps

bekki which picture of the rock where you mentioning earlier


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers for that, have you tried viewing them on the larger size


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

anyone else on this thread?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not too savy on photography but my personal fav is the "window at night" one.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers for that, i love that one, took 18 photos to get a good one of it. am going to try similar again soon.

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pics, Olie! You are definitely improving on your skills. 

I'm with Beki, I love the number 13 sign too.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers, am going to try and get a nice new one of that when the weather turns better(snow and rain)

thanks for the compliments just reached the 300 post mark =)

-Olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

heh, congrats on the post count...

The photos look like they're improving already  Good job.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers, guys been bad weather recently so not many photos, am going to get more soon

can you guys pick out your favorates and post links please i want to know what type of photos people like

am going to try and get post count higher than 1.25 per day

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Cursed dial up...

From what I've seen so far, I like this picture http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2286473714/in/photostream/ . It's perhaps a bit too dark, but there's a lot of life in it. The flowers at different levels and lined up like that add quite a bit of motion to the picture. Motion/time is one of the harder aspects of art to capture, in my opinion.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers that photo was taken about 3 seconds before it rained hence the darkness


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

have updated a few new pictures that i like comments on the new ones? please

-olie


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks pretty.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cheers, have uploaded some new pics including ice hockey ones.

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

again olie, love the pics. you show so much natural talent, which is somthing i think is to be very proud of. not alot of pics posted around here exhibit that. keep it up!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Olie:

I purveyed your gallery and those are very nice fishies as well as shrimpies.

Also your photographs are excellent! (you got a blackboard?)

TR


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks mike, my camera is now almost always with me, 

jones thanks for the fish compliments but what do you mean (you got a blackboard?)


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks for that, its always on me now, have put a few more up but they are just garden shots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

dont ever put that camera down, or ill beat you with a stick!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks. i think....


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

new picture everyone, ice hockey photos 

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm liking the new photos, Olie. These two http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2298/2319092209_db4a136d0b_m.jpg http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3195/2319095779_cc7ebc21d0_m.jpg are very photo journalistic in style. By that I mean, you tend to capture a lot of emotion and movement in your photos. Your photography captures events. The photos aren't always "perfect," but they're very real  Keep it up.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks for that, how did you get them on those links?

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

From the main page of your Flickr, right click the image, "Copy image location" I think, then paste that link.  I always paste the link into a browser to make sure it's the right pic, lol.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

oh ok never seen that before

-olie


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

uploaded a load of new photos but forgot to post it

-olie


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok well ive put some new ice hockey photos up, also putting a load of older photos up from my old camera which isnt great, please tell me you opinions though

-olie


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

in case anyone cares i have uploaded more photos from a while back

also i am getting a nikon d70 soon so that will be good


----------

